# Indian Infrastructure



## bandie (Aug 6, 2006)

Try 40 years.


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

shockw4ve said:


> Man, thanks a lot for the transliteration, much appreciated!
> 
> I always heard those lines in Hindi (Karam Kiye ja, phal ki chinta mat kar). Dint knew they've used the same ones in Sanskrit .. wow the same thing in Sanskrit sounds sooo good and powerful!
> 
> Thanks again!


Sanskrit is very poetic and a scientific language.


----------



## shockw4ve (Jun 4, 2006)

^^

Well, Sanskrit is the mother of all languages


----------



## Pkiritha (Jan 11, 2005)

^^^Not All :scouserd:


----------



## bandie (Aug 6, 2006)

Heh, yeah Sanskrit isn't the mother of the whole Tamil family of languages. But it's pretty much the mother of all the rest.


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

there is still a lot of similarities between the 2 families


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

kashyap3 said:


> there is still a lot of similarities between the 2 families


Telugu : Vimanam Sanskrit : Vimana Tamil : Vimana

There are numerous similarities.

The dravidian aryan theory has been proven false. i don't understand what ppl are trying to prove. Sanskrit is Indian and all indo european languages are from Sanskrit.


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

hasnt the Aryan Migration theory also been proven false?

that basically means that India is even older, and today's vedic traditions date further back than 1500 BC as it was previously believed


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Begging the indulgence to go off topic for a sec:

kashyap3, yes it has.

Recent genomic studies has proven that rather than "Aryans" wiping out "Dravidians", that the migration was decidedly one way -- from India to Europe.

From National Geographic:
*Early Humans Settled India Before Europe, Study Suggests*http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/11/1114_051114_india.html


The "Aryan Invasion Theory" is a theory constructed purely on pseudo-linguistics and baseless assumptions rather than genetic or anthropological data. 

In light of these new discoveries, a major scientific conference was recently held at the University of Massachusetts of the world's leading Indologists, geneticits and linguists. A review of the data led them to issue a ringing rejection of the AIT.

Most notably, the biggest and most vocal academic supporters of the AIT publicly rescinded their belief in the theory. 

*This is the official press release of the conference from the UMass Center of Indic studies*http://www.umassd.edu/indic/press/origin_pr.cfm. Some relevant quotes:


> *Comprehensive population genetics data along with archeological and astronomical evidence presented at June 23-25, 2006 conference in Dartmouth, MA, overwhelmingly concluded that Indian civilization and its human population is indigenous*.
> 
> *In fact, the original people and culture within the Indian Subcontinent may even be a likely pool for the genetic, linguistic, and cultural origin of the most rest of the world, particularly Europe and Asia*.
> 
> ...



Since further discussion would take this thread off topic, anyone interested in the subject is free to PM me, and I'll direct them to some more resources.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

sravan2569 said:


> Telugu : Vimanam Sanskrit : Vimana Tamil : Vimana
> 
> There are numerous similarities.
> 
> The dravidian aryan theory has been proven false. i don't understand what ppl are trying to prove. Sanskrit is Indian and all indo european languages are from Sanskrit.


It is not really accurate to say that all Indo-European languages are descended
directly from Sanskrit. They are descended from the hypothetic Proto Indo-Eurpean.
All Indo-Iranian languages descended from Sanskrit, directly. HOWEVER, Sanskrit
is the most similar language of which we have a record to this hypothetical 
Proto IE language, which means that all IE languages were descended from a
language very similar to Sanskrit. Nevertheless, Sanskrit is very interesting.

Interestingly, after reading a few sources and wikipedia articles about Sanskrit,
including samples of the language, I found striking root similarities to Russian
(my first language), and many less to English. I think the Slavic languages are
closer to the ancient IE languages than other subgroups, like Germanic and
Romance.

Interestingly, of the 8 cases in Sanskrit, 6 survived in Latin and 7 in most modern
Slavic languages (modern Russian has 6, dropping the vocative case).

But anyway, I don't want to divert from the topic too much. I just really
like languages.


----------

